# After Effects CS4-Anfängerfrage: Standbild in Fotorahmen-Tutorial gesucht



## Werniman (21. August 2010)

Hallo!
Viele User hier kennen sicher den HP-Werbespot,in dem ein Bilderrahmen in eine Umgebung gehalten wird und dann plötzlich das Standbild des Bildausschnitts im Rahmen "hängenbleibt". Hier zwei Videos dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyRj6AsUTGE  und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TUveIUbYqM  Ich habe zwar diverse AE-Tutorials zum Thema Motion Tracking gefunden und erfolgreich nachvollzogen,jedoch noch keins für diesen eigentlich simpel aussehenden Effekt.  Weiß jemand,wo ich ein Tutorial dafür finde ?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## oskar55 (21. August 2010)

Hallo Werniman,
das Wesentliche dabei ist das Motion Tracking.
Das Andere ist, auf einer 2.Kompositionsebene den Film an der gewünschten Position "einfrieren",
anhalten und eine Maske erstellen für den Bilderrahmen, dann diese Komposition per MotionTracking am Bilderrahmen festmachen.

Gruß Oskar


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. August 2010)

HI,
da wäre für dich das Stichwort „Mocha“ richtig. Tutorials dazu findest du in dem Link in diesem Beitrag.
Eines habe ich dir da schonmal rausgesucht: http://library.creativecow.net/articles/stern_eran/03_RG_CornerPin/video-tutorial.php

Viele Grüße


----------



## Werniman (22. August 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten. Mit Mocha hatte ich bislang noch nichts zu tun,daher bin ich schnell auf ein Problem gestoßen,vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja helfen. Starte ich das Programm,ist im Hauptfenster noch das Mocha-Logo zu sehen. Lege ich nun ein neues Projekt an,werde ich ja erst nach dem zu importierenden Clip gefragt,im nächsten Fenster zeigt mir das Programm auch die zum Clip gehörigen Infos wie Länge,Breite,Höhe etc  an. Klicke ich nun auf Next/Finish,verschwindet der Project Wizard...allerdings wird mir das Video auch nicht im Hauptfenster angezeigt,sondern nur ein weißes Fenster. In den View Controls sind nur die Punkte RGB, Overlays und Tangents aktiv. Deaktiviere ich RGB,verschwindet auch das weiße Fenster,aktiviere ich RGB oder Alpha,ist es wieder da. Wieso sehe ich da mein Videobild nicht ? Lege ich im Blindflug einen zu trackenden Bereich fest,wird das Tracking auch ausgeführt,die Datei wird also offenbar wirklich geöffnet...nur halt nicht richtig angezeigt...


----------



## darkframe (23. August 2010)

Hi,

was für ein Format bzw. was für einen Codec hat denn Deine Datei?


----------



## luebecker (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem.. Alles bleibt weiß..
Ich habe schon verschiedene Formate ausprobiert, PNG Sequenzen, unkomprimierte AVIs..
Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber außer diesem Thread finde ich nichts...


----------



## Luebecker (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt eine JPG Sequence unter /C abgespeichert, also ohne irgendeinen Unterordner, dann gings, aber auch nur dann.. Das kann aber doch nicht die Lösung sein, immer 100 Bilder unter /c zu speichern...


----------



## meta_grafix (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

am besten anschauen und nachbauen......

Tutorial Teil 1 und Teil 2.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------

